# Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias (Dezembro 2015)



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2015 às 03:25)

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias (Dezembro 2015)*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Nowcasting Radares*
- IPMA dinâmico
- Meteogalicia (Norte)
- AEMET (Espanha e regiões fronteiriças portuguesas)

*Nowcasting Satélite*
- Sat24 Ibéria
- Sat24 Madeira
- Eumetsat Realtime
- Eumetsat EUMETView (escolher RGB composites)
- NASA GOES East (p/ Açores, embora limitado, escolher North Hemisphere)

*Nowcasting Descargas eléctricas*
- IPMA DEA
- Meteogalicia DEA (Norte)
- Blitzortung | Mapa dinâmico (Rede entusiastas)
- Euclid
- IMAPWeather DEA (útil p/ Açores/Madeira/Atlântico - escolher Layers-Lightning)
- AEMET DEA Canárias/Madeira

*Nowcasting Análise*
- Análise Eumetrain (Satélite+parâmetros ECMWF, etc, apenas para as 0,6,12 e 18z
- Cartas superfície MetOffice
- Análise frontal IPMA (escolher ECMWF+Análise frontal)
- NOAA OPC Atlantic Analysis
- Cartas superfície IM BERLIN


*Modelos de alta resolução:*
- IPMA Arome Continente ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Portugal continental-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Madeira ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Madeira-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Açores ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Açores-Arome)
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~2km, até 36h
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~5km, até 72h
- MeteoGalicia WRF Norte ~4km, até 96h
- CLIMAAT WRF Açores, 6/24km, até 72h
- CLIMAAT WRF Madeira, ~2/8km, até 72h

*Modelos de média resolução:*
- IPMA ALADIN Continente ~9km, até 48h (escolher Península ibérica-Aladin)
- Meteociel ARPEGE Ibéria ~9km, até 96h
- AEMET HIRLAM EuroAtlantico ~12km até 72h
- Meteogalicia WRF Ibéria ~12km, até 96h
- MetOffice Euro4 ~12km, até 48h

*Modelos globais, baixa resolução:*
- GFS: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)

*Outputs especializados*
- Lightningwizard Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)
- Estofex Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)


*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- Se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Dez 2015 às 11:22)

Dezembro está de regresso, e começará da melhor forma 

A partir da meia noite/ madrugada de Quarta-feira é esperado a ocorrência de trovoada a 100km/150km a Sudoeste de Cascais.
O CAPE anda a volta dos 1000/1100 J/kg.


----------



## james (1 Dez 2015 às 11:25)

Vai ser bom então para os peixes e as traineiras apreciarem a trovoada.


----------



## Snifa (1 Dez 2015 às 11:30)

Miguel96 disse:


> Dezembro está de regresso, e começará da melhor forma
> 
> A partir da meia noite/ madrugada de Quarta-feira é esperado a ocorrência de trovoada a 100km/150km a Sudoeste de Cascais.
> O CAPE anda a volta dos 1000/1100 J/kg.



Vou preparar a máquina , as lentes e o tripé, pode ser que essa trovoada suba um pouco a costa e as consiga apanhar pelo menos ao longe 

Finalmente alguma animação, venham elas


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Dez 2015 às 11:32)

Snifa disse:


> Vou preparar a máquina , as lentes e o tripé, pode ser que essa trovoada suba um pouco a costa e as consiga apanhar pelo menos ao longe
> 
> Finalmente alguma animação, venham elas



Eu duvido que seja visível no Norte, num local alto na zona de Cascais talvez seja visível eheh


----------



## AMFC (2 Dez 2015 às 09:55)

Boas, o link para a previsão a médio prazo não está a funcionar pois não ?


----------



## Orion (3 Dez 2015 às 11:02)

Do rio atmosférico, ou frente fria, que acabou de passar pelos Açores, resta saber o que é que chegará ao continente e à Madeira nas próximas 24 a 36 horas:







Não vale a pena ter grandes expectativas tendo em conta o aspeto atual:






Ainda nesse mesmo período, deverá formar-se mais um rio atmosférico a este dos Açores:






O deslocamento ligeiro do núcleo do anticiclone para este permitirá que uma corrente de sudoeste, com menor extensão, afete novamente os Açores:






O surgimento de uma depressão nesse fluxo poderá causar precipitação mais intensa no G. Ocidental:


----------



## MSantos (3 Dez 2015 às 14:03)

AMFC disse:


> Boas, o link para a previsão a médio prazo não está a funcionar pois não ?



Já foi corrigido!


----------



## Orion (4 Dez 2015 às 11:40)

O rio atmosférico é bem visível no satélite a noroeste dos Açores:






10:45 UTC:






O GFS continua a modelar uma ciclogénese na proximidade do G. Ocidental, o que pode provocar chuva muito forte:






Não obstante a posição das duas depressões, a chuva nos Grs. Central e Oriental deverá ser tendencialmente menor devido à menor humidade em altitude. A ventania será notória:











Este evento será um bocado lento, decorrendo nos próximos 3/4 dias. Mas mais um breve episódio de frio no pós-frontal é possível:


----------



## Orion (4 Dez 2015 às 11:48)

Orion disse:


> O GFS continua a modelar uma ciclogénese na proximidade do G. Ocidental, o que pode provocar chuva muito forte:


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Dez 2015 às 16:52)

Creio que esta Ciclogênese explosiva prevista para os próximos dias no Atlântico poderá ser a chave para a abrir a porta trancada pelo anticiclone


----------



## james (5 Dez 2015 às 12:42)

Na próxima segunda / terça,  poderá haver uma rega razoável ( tendo em conta o marasmo dos últimos tempos) no Minho.

O GFS a dar valores na ordem dos 15/20 mm. 

Vamos aguardar...


----------



## james (5 Dez 2015 às 17:41)

O GFS melhorou a perspetiva do evento da próxima segunda/ terça,  em especial no Norte. 
Já dá para o Minho, valores na ordem dos 30 mm.


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2015 às 18:02)

Péssima saída só chuva no Norte e partes do Centro... espero que melhore brevemente!


----------



## ecobcg (5 Dez 2015 às 18:27)

miguel disse:


> Péssima saída só chuva no Norte e partes do Centro... espero que melhore brevemente!



Sim... vamos ter tempestades severas a partir dos últimos dias do mês... 

 Ah... não.. espera... isto era para dizer no tópico dos Modelos de Sonho...!  

Bem, falando a sério...
Tempo "sensaborão" é para continuar mais uns bons dias... pelo menos até dia 12/13 a situação vai continuar sem nada de interesse...

Não tivesse ocorrido o dia 01 de Novembro (que ainda por cima foi "à bruta"), e isto estava bonito estava (hidrologicamente falando...).


----------



## Orion (5 Dez 2015 às 19:01)

Tanta tempestade/furacão nos Açores 






















(Ribeiras - Ilha do Pico)


----------



## Orion (5 Dez 2015 às 19:08)




----------



## Orion (5 Dez 2015 às 22:30)




----------



## lserpa (5 Dez 2015 às 22:33)

Orion disse:


>


Que puto de carga de água!!!


----------



## james (6 Dez 2015 às 02:34)

Que bela rega se começa a perspetivar para o Litoral Norte para a próxima segunda à noite / terça de manhã.


----------



## Snifa (6 Dez 2015 às 10:41)

Amanhã e no feriado dia 8/12 o Noroeste deverá ver alguma chuva, aparentemente a frente  desloca-se de SW para NE, o que ( devido à persistência) pode dar localmente acumulados razoáveis


----------



## Snifa (6 Dez 2015 às 11:09)

Acumulados previstos pelo GFS até à 01 hora do dia 9/12.

Nada de extraordinário, mas mesmo assim acumulados razoáveis no Noroeste,  com valores próximos dos 40 mm localmente


----------



## Orion (6 Dez 2015 às 13:05)

Com a frente fria a passar pelos Açores, sendo que o aviso laranja para vento está prestes a começar, o próximo evento significativo será o pós-frontal, que trará mais frio para o G. Ocidental e pouquíssimo para o G. Oriental:


----------



## qwerl (6 Dez 2015 às 16:00)

Boas
Run 12z do GFS reforça um pouco a precipitação para o evento de Segunda/Terça-Feira
Acumulados até às 54h bastante generosos, podendo superar os 40/45 mm em alguns locais do norte, bela rega . Infelizmente parece que o sul ainda vai ter de esperar mais um bocado para ver a chuva.





Em relação ao vento nada de extraordinário mas pelo fim da tarde de Segunda as rajadas poderão atingir os 60km/h em alguns pontos do litoral Norte






Pode ser que este seja o "clique" para uma futura mudança de padrão


----------



## JoCa (6 Dez 2015 às 16:00)

Boa tarde!
Hoje sim, no que diz respeito à temperatura máxima parece que até ao momento este é o dia mais frio deste Outono/Inverno.
Muito nevoeiro desde a madrugada e ainda não dissipou. Provavelmente o nevoeiro persistirá até amanhã de manhã. A máxima já chegou aos 12ºC mas de momento está a descer, 11,8ºC. Nos próximos dias a tendência será dos valores da temperetura máxima cairem para valores normais para a época.


----------



## qwerl (7 Dez 2015 às 17:09)

Boa tarde
A frente que está previsto nos afetar entre hoje e amanhã está a chegar ao Minho





Acumulados razoáveis na run 12z do GFS (até às 16 horas de amanhã). Bela rega para o Noroeste


----------



## stormy (8 Dez 2015 às 03:09)

Nas próximas horas existe uma possibilidade de ocorrência de precipitação excessiva em partes do Litoral Norte.

As observações de SAT/RAD vão de encontro ás indicações da modelação de mesoescala, com presença de convecção em regime de training numa faixa em torno aos 41ºN.
Esta actividade está baseada na presença de uma frente estacionária com confluência de ar relativamente húmido e marginalmente instável vindo de sul.
Nas próximas horas, dados os valores de SB/MUCAPE em torno a algumas centenas de J/Kg e a intensificação da convergência frontal devido á passagem de uma short wave nos níveis médios/altos, é espectável que as condições dinâmicas se mantenham propicias ao surgimento de convecção insistente sobre a região, com acumulação de precipitação que poderá atingir os 30-50mm/6h.

A presença de perfis de shear favoráveis poderá ajudar à manutenção de estruturas com ciclos de vida longo, mas a dinâmica do vento nos níveis baixos e a situação termodinâmica marginal põem de parte qualquer chance de fenómenos extremos a não ser o risco de inundações.


----------



## Orion (9 Dez 2015 às 17:30)

Fazendo uma antevisão das próximas 72 a 96 horas. A oeste dos Açores está localizada uma região depressionária:






Nos próximos 3 a 4 dias essa mesma região enfraquecerá ligeiramente e aumentará de tamanho passando a norte dos Açores. O anticiclone deslocar-se-á ligeiramente para este. O arquipélago deverá ser afetado por uma corrente de sul com alguma água precipitável:






A passagem da região depressionária será muito lenta. A humidade relativa a 850 e 700 hPa é inconsistente e variável com o tempo. A chuva deverá ser pontualmente mais intensa. À superfície um ponto de orvalho de 16º/17º indica que será um dia um bocado para o húmido e cinzento. Como é hábito, a orografia deverá ser útil na captação de mais chuva. Não haverão grandes discrepâncias térmicas neste evento, daí que tenha, a meu ver e em termos globais, uma intensidade moderada. A depressão, e o sistema frontal correspondente, têm mais força nas camadas inferiores da atmosfera.

Quanto a trovoada, acredito que vá ocorrer, especialmente no G. Ocidental, se os atuais parâmetros se mantiverem. A região depressionária é bastante dinâmica com núcleos a surgirem e a desaparecerem ao longo do tempo. O cisalhamento tenderá a estar abaixo dos 20m/s e o CAPE pode chegar a +-850. Algo que não é lá muito comum nos Açores, a humidade relativa baixa/moderada a 500 hPa aquando da passagem de uma depressão, certamente ajudará a aumentar a intensidade das células mediante o arrefecimento evaporativo. Contudo, os fracos/moderados ventos em altitude não deverão permitir que durem muito:






Não obstante haverem valores de helicidade relativa 0-3kms à volta dos 240 um pouco por todo o arquipélago, correspondentes à possível ocorrência de um tornado fraco, não creio que isso venha a acontecer. Parece haver pequenas janelas onde o cisalhamento baixa o suficiente no G. Oriental mas não consigo encontrar grandes discrepâncias na direção dos ventos.

Os modelos indicam variações na intensidade da frente:











O tempo deverá começar a melhorar a partir da madrugada de sábado no G. Ocidental, estendo-se posteriormente às restantes ilhas. Contudo, o fim de semana deverá ser caracterizado por um céu tendencialmente muito nublado (o normal).

----

Relativamente à Madeira e ao continente, a previsão mantém-se (mas os dias passam lentamente ):


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Dez 2015 às 14:43)

Previsão do ESTOFEX para amanhã:




Parece haver alguma convecção a Sudoeste de Lisboa/Setúbal


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2015 às 14:50)

Tiagolco disse:


> Parece haver alguma convecção a Sudoeste de Lisboa/Setúbal



A previsão do Estofex começa às 06:00 de amanhã.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Dez 2015 às 14:52)

Orion disse:


> A previsão do Estofex começa às 06:00 de amanhã.


Eu sei, mas parece já haver alguma convecção


----------



## Microburst (10 Dez 2015 às 16:07)

Em Almada, no período compreendido entre as 13h e as 14h, caíram gotas grossas e, por sinal, bem frias. Deu para molhar as ruas e os carros.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Dez 2015 às 16:34)

Microburst disse:


> Em Almada, no período compreendido entre as 13h e as 14h, caíram gotas grossas e, por sinal, bem frias. Deu para molhar as ruas e os carros.


Quem diria que ainda chegaria algo ao solo 
Ali pelos lados do Montijo deve ter chovido com mais intensidade.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Dez 2015 às 09:45)

Segundo via agora no WinGuru o gfs, parece que já anda a tirar alguma  do "capote".
Por aqui já vejo alguma erva, a começar a secar, pois a terra em alguns sítios mais secos, já perdeu muita humidade, embora o orvalho nocturno, seja uma grande ajuda, visto que já não chove á perto de 1 mes.
É muito desanimador ver as valas, que drenam as águas dos terrenos, completamente secas, bem como os ribeiros.
O que choveu nao deu para reforçar a quantidade de água presente nos solo, sinal disso é que o nível da água em muitos poços, já começa a baixar, eles estão praticamente ao mesmo nível, como estavam em pleno verão.
Estamos quase a meio de Dezembro, e as noite frias, ainda se podem contar pelo dedos de uma mão. Não contei mais do que 2 noite, com queda de geada.
Ás árvores estão ainda "teimosas" em perder as folhas.


----------



## Topê (11 Dez 2015 às 11:19)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Segundo via agora no WinGuru o gfs, parece que já anda a tirar alguma  do "capote".
> Por aqui já vejo alguma erva, a começar a secar, pois a terra em alguns sítios mais secos, já perdeu muita humidade, embora o orvalho nocturno, seja uma grande ajuda, visto que já não chove á perto de 1 mes.
> É muito desanimador ver as valas, que drenam as águas dos terrenos, completamente secas, bem como os ribeiros.
> O que choveu nao deu para reforçar a quantidade de água presente nos solo, sinal disso é que o nível da água em muitos poços, já começa a baixar, eles estão praticamente ao mesmo nível, como estavam em pleno verão.
> ...




Desta vez tudo indica já a uma distancia fiável, que o eixo do centro sul de Portugal, entre Setúbal-Montemor-Evora, até ao Ribatejo,Alto Alentejo,Beira Baixa, Santarém,Tomar,Abrantes,Portalegre não escapam a uma relativa "boa rega" o que dadas as circunstancias é sempre positivo, pode-se esperar entre 30mm-60mm, se tivermos mais 2,3 eventos até ao final do mês, ainda se vai a tempo de termos um mês mais ou menos dentro da média para esta região.
O extremo sul poderá não ser tão contemplado neste evento, e o Norte logicamente que será mais.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Dez 2015 às 23:19)

Para amanhã, há alguma probabilidade de ocorrer aguaceiros fracos, acompanhados de trovoada, no litoral alentejano e sudoeste algarvio.
Previsão do ESTOFEX:




_"Isolated maritime thunderstorm activity is also forecast on the southwestern side of Iberian Peninsula where a favorable overlap of 7 °C/km lapse rates and moist boundary layer with mixing ratios of 9-10 g/kg will result in MLCAPE up to 500 J/kg."
Fonte: _http://estofex.org
CAPE previsto:




Já se nota alguma coisa a sudoeste do Algarve


----------



## Orion (12 Dez 2015 às 00:19)

*Açores
COMUNICADO: PREVISÃO ESPECIAL PARA SEGUNDA-FEIRA (14 DE DEZEMBRO DE 2015)*

Uma depressão muito cavada deverá provocar um agravamento do estado do tempo na SEGUNDA-FEIRA, prevendo-se vento muito forte com rajadas até 130 km/h e ondas de 9 a 10 metros em especial nos grupos Central e Oriental.

Grupo Ocidental:
Períodos de chuva por vezes forte.
Vento leste com rajadas até 90 km/h, rodando para oeste.
Ondas sul 5 a 6 metros.

Grupo Central:
Períodos de chuva por vezes forte.
Vento sudoeste forte a muito forte com rajadas até 130 km/h (especialmente a partir da tarde).
Ondas noroeste 2 a 3 m, passando a sudoeste e aumentando para 7 a 9 m.

Grupo Oriental: Períodos de chuva.
Vento sudoeste forte a muito forte com rajadas até 110 km/h (especialmente a partir da tarde).
Ondas norte 3 m, passando a sudoeste e aumentando para 9 a 10 m.

Meteorologista: Carlos Ramalho

https://pt-pt.facebook.com/dra.ipma.pt


----------



## Vince (12 Dez 2015 às 09:43)

*Açores*
ECM e GFS das saídas das 00z estão bem parecidos para as 72h (já depois do centro atravessar o arquipélago)
Ligeiramente mais cavada a essa hora no ECM.







*Animação Vento GFS (saída das 00z)*




*Variação da pressão no centro*
Ver explicação no post de ontem, os valores para esta latitude enquadram-se naquilo que usualmente se chama de ciclogénese explosiva.
Nesta saída 00z do GFS o rápido cavamento da depressão dá-se um pouco mais próximo dos Açores que na saída de ontem à mesma hora.


----------



## Orion (12 Dez 2015 às 11:52)

Penso que é um bocado incoerente da parte do IPMA lançar uma previsão tão gravosa tão cedo sem lançar avisos.

A tendência desde há alguns dias é que a chuva mais gravosa atinja os Grs. Ocidental e Central. Para o Oriental ficará boa parte do vento e a especialmente a ondulação. No site do IPMA estão previstas ondas de até 12 metros (2015-12-14 18:00) em mar alto:






Os gregos são mais comedidos:






Segunda-feira deverá ser um dia complicado para viagens de avião. Isso para os passageiros. Já para os fotógrafos deverá ser um dia bastante produtivo.

Também parece que o mau tempo deverá ocorrer durante o dia, havendo melhorias para a noite/madrugada. A ondulação é que será pior durante a noite mas já deverá ser bastante visível ao final da tarde do dia 14 (para quem gosta de ver a ondulação). Vendo o horário do porto de PDL, o navio Arcadia, da P&O deverá chegar às 07:00 do dia 15. Não gostava de estar neste cruzeiro 

No satélite a depressão continua a deslocar-se para sudeste e continuará a fazê-lo nas próximas +-20 horas:






Depois começa a viagem para nordeste. O CAPE estará com valores significativos e o LI bastante negativo. Quem sabe se a depressão não se anunciará nos Açores com fortes trovoadas?


----------



## Orion (12 Dez 2015 às 12:09)

A ação conjunta das duas depressões (a que afetou os Açores e a que vai afetar os Açores) formará o longo aguardado transporte de ar com muita água precipitável:






A chuva deverá eventualmente chegar à Madeira, cuja orografia servirá para tirar mais alguns milímetros. Infelizmente a maior parte da chuva deverá ficar no mar, numa faixa muito estreita:


----------



## james (12 Dez 2015 às 21:12)

Muito vento para amanhã no Litoral.  Aliado à chuva que poderá ser persistente, pode estar finalmente à vista um bom evento, em especial no Litoral Norte e Centro. 

Por outro lado, parece que está em curso um volte - face no ECM.  Ainda à poucos dias, parecia certo o regresso do AA após este evento, eis que de repente, o modelo começa a delinear uma corrente prolongada de S / SO , que poderia trazer umas boas regas,em especial a Norte e Centro.


----------



## qwerl (12 Dez 2015 às 21:26)

Boas
Tal como já sabemos, os próximos 3 dias vão ser molhados no Norte e Centro
Previsões do GFS para este evento(até às 84 horas)





Vento também com rajadas fortes, em especial durante a tarde/noite de Domingo e a madrugada de Segunda. Rajadas à volta dos 70/80 km/h no litoral e 90km/h nas terras altas do Norte e Centro, tal como o indicado na descritiva do ipma






O GFS carrega bastante nas zonas montanhosas, ao contrário do ECMWF, que distribui melhor a chuva. Independentemente das divergências, vamos ter um belo evento, começando amanhã e acabando terça, com frentes que vão trazer chuva persistente e por vezes forte e vento forte.


----------



## Orion (12 Dez 2015 às 22:05)

Faltam menos de 30 horas para que a depressão atinja os Açores. O vento deve começar a ser sentido nas primeiras horas do dia 14:






Pouca coisa mudou nas várias saídas. A ondulação continua massiva:






O GFS tem mostrado nas últimas saídas uma redução gradual do CAPE à medida que a depressão se aproxima do arquipélago. Certamente terá implicações na força global e na possível ocorrência de trovoada. O ECM mostra o pior da chuva no mar longínquo:






Certezas só mesmo no acompanhamento:











De notar a ausência de previsões apocalíticas do AROME no que concerne à chuva (também é verdade que o evento não está totalmente modelado):






Resta o vento:


----------



## Orion (12 Dez 2015 às 22:24)

Curiosamente, a formação de uma outra depressão ao largo do G. Ocidental, que acabará por absorver a que eu descrevi anteriormente, deverá fustigar as ilhas mais ocidentais durante algum tempo:


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2015 às 00:40)

*Análise Domingo *- O regresso da chuva​
Faço esta análise de modo a resumir num único post todo a informação relativa ao evento para hoje.

*1. Pressão e Vento*​Uma depressão a O/NNO de Portugal Continental irá afetar todo o território. Na saída das 00h de Domingo, passando pela saída das 06h, 12h, e 18h evidencia-se um agravamento da intensidade do vento com a aproximação ao continente, gerado pelo cavamento da depressão que passa de 995 hPa para 983 hPa no final do dia.

00H





06H





12H





18H





O deslocamento da depressão é para nordeste e no final do dia já é para norte, e já pelas 24h parece que "estaciona":






Pela madrugada o vento será de sudoeste a Sul e de sudeste no Centro e Norte. Depois pela manhã, tarde e resto do dia o vento rumará de Sul em quase todo o território, com atenção especial no período entre as 18h e as 24h no litoral onde chegaram rajadas na ordem dos *65-75 km/h. *

*2. Temperatura*​Pela madrugada a temperatura deve manter-se quase inalterada no litoral, no interior vai baixando até por volta das 6h. A partir da manhã, com a chegada do sistema quente, a temperatura deve subir rapidamente, com todo o litoral e sul a rondar os 16-18ºC já pelas 15h, ficando o interior norte e centro com uma amplitude térmica diária baixa, sendo que devem chegar aos 9-14ºC de temperatura máxima. Ou seja, não há grande alteração no padrão da temperatura.

06H





15H





*3. Precipitação*​
Neste momento já alguns aguaceiros afetam o Algarve. Existe a possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros entre o Algarve e Lisboa entre as 00h e as 12h, com maior evidência às 06h-12h. Isto devido à presença de uma frente de instabilidade que até às 12h entra pelo litoral até chegar à região Centro transformando-se em frente quente que também traz aguaceiros fracos ao interior.

00H





06H





12H





15H





A frente fria lentamente chega ao litoral e começa a afetar o litoral logo pelas 18h até às 24h, sendo que o período crítico do dia será exatamente às 24h.

18H





21H





24H





Os acumulados mais altos de Domingo devem se situar na região Centro e de Lisboa. 

*4. Cartas das Frentes*​
00H




12H




24H





Metade do dia deve ser agradável, agora a partir das 18h aconselho a que fiquem em casa


----------



## TekClub (13 Dez 2015 às 02:23)

No threat levels were issued.

SYNOPSIS and DISCUSSION

Most of the northern Europe is covered with a low pressure systems and a stable cold polar air masses. In local marine areas where an advection of a steep lapse rates takes place, a low-topped convection capable of producing an occasional lightning may occur. An extensive trough with well-developed warm sector reaches the Portuguese coast. A numerous thunderstorms are expected along the cold frontal zone and behind it in the cold sector. Most of the south-eastern and southern Europe remains under a high with a stable dry polar air masses were a convection is unlikely. Due to lack of an overlapping thermodynamic instability with a notable vertical wind shear, a severe convective storms are unlikely.

It is worth to point that a shortwave trough with an active cyclogenesis will take place in the area extending from N Germany up to E Ukraine. A non-convective wind gusts of more 25 m/s resulting from a strong horizontal pressure gradient are expected. However, due to practically an absence of a thermodynamic instability, severe wind gusts will be outside of deep convection (and hence outside the scope of ESTOFEX). Otherwise, a level 1 would be adopted.


----------



## Brunomc (13 Dez 2015 às 10:32)

Os modelos estão todos diferentes a partir das 18h de hoje.
Uns dão mais precipitação que outros, vamos ver...
O ECM está melhor que o GFS...


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2015 às 11:07)

Brunomc disse:


> Os modelos estão todos diferentes a partir das 18h de hoje.
> Uns dão mais precipitação que outros, vamos ver...
> O ECM está melhor que o GFS...



Fiquei admirado com o corte que praticamente todos os modelos deram na precipitação para este evento de Domingo para Segunda...


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Dez 2015 às 11:27)

miguel disse:


> Fiquei admirado com o corte que praticamente todos os modelos deram na precipitação para este evento de Domingo para Segunda...


Também fiquei agora admirado quando vi no WindGuru, que agora mostra só uns pequenos aguaceiros.
Diria que foi um corte de precipitação de mais de 80%.
Pelo menos por aqui o que já choveu esta manha já dá para fazer nascer as sementes que já estavam na terra.


----------



## Orion (13 Dez 2015 às 12:19)

Vendo a previsão do IPMA, a depressão será ligeiramente mais fraca do que o antecipado. As rajadas até 130 km/h no G. Oriental passaram para 115. A ondulação máxima deverá chegar aos 9 metros ao invés de 10. A saída as 6h do GFS indica que a depressão passará pelo meio do arquipélago (o que também reduzirá os impactos no G. Oriental). A chuva poderá ser excepcional e o CAPE foi novamente aumentado para os +-1000:






Faltam 13 horas para o início do vento mais forte e nenhum aviso. O tempo deve continuar a ser tempestuoso também na 4ª (mas por motivos ligeiramente diferentes).

A depressão já apresenta mais convecção central e atividade elétrica, tendo já iniciado o movimento para nordeste:






Que contrasta, e muito, com ontem à noite:






Daqui a exatamente 12 horas, a depressão já deverá estar a poucas centenas de quilómetros dos Açores. Daqui a algumas horas a nebulosidade alta associada à depressão deverá começar a encobrir o céu dos Açores.


----------



## lserpa (13 Dez 2015 às 17:15)

Agora puxando mais a realidade para a minha área geográfica, esta madrugada o vento será forte com rajadas. Haverá um grande potencial para precipitação forte esta madrugada e início da manhã. 
O dia, ou seja, das 08:00 locais até aproximadamente às 16/17 horas locais. O vento será variável entre fraco a moderado, ao contrário do resto do arquipélago. 
Será algo muito interessante de se observar. Após a passagem do centro da depressão o vento será forte, a muito forte de noroeste com rajadas que poderão atingir os 130km/h...
Estarão nessas circunstâncias as Ilhas do Faial, Pico, São Jorge e Graciosa...









Como podem constatar pelas imagens, as ilhas mais orientais levarão a totalidade da fatia do vento e durante um período extenso em comparação às restantes..


----------



## Orion (13 Dez 2015 às 17:23)

lserpa disse:


> O dia, ou seja, das 08:00 locais até aproximadamente às 16/17 horas locais. O vento será variável entre fraco a moderado, ao contrário do resto do arquipélago.
> Será algo muito interessante de se observar. Após a passagem do centro da depressão o vento será forte, a muito forte de noroeste com rajadas que poderão atingir os 130km/h...



Mais interessante ainda será verificar o percurso das nuvens. É um bom evento para se fazer _timelapses_.


----------



## lserpa (13 Dez 2015 às 22:50)

Entretanto, o GFS empurra a depressão um pouco mais para este, isto na saída das 18:00... Com isto, já não vai ficar com o seu centro pelos meus lados, (Faial), dando lugar a mais precipitação e o vento muito forte também chegará mais cedo, pelas 12/14 horas... Foi apenas um ligeiro oscilar para a direita e mudou muita coisa... O GFS volta a mostrar uma surpresa na intensidade do vento imediatamente antes de atingir os Açores.


----------



## AzoresPower (13 Dez 2015 às 22:58)

Lserpa,  podes publicar essas cartas sff?


----------



## lserpa (13 Dez 2015 às 23:18)

Portanto, o trajeto de passagem alterou-se um pouco, coloca assim o centro exatamente em cima da Terceira em vez do Faial. Em vez de atingir o cavamento máximo na entrada, desta vez isso acontece à saída da Terceira.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A precipitação aumenta um pouco mais para cá. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Relativamente à velocidade sustentada do vento, o GFS prevê esse pico, imediatamente antes de entrar no arquipélago e dá-se no sector Sul/sudoeste da mesma... Podemos ver a coloração mais cor-de-rosa.




De seguida, segue a imagem do vento aos 850hpa... Mantém-se nos 140km/h.


----------



## Agreste (14 Dez 2015 às 23:43)

Estará a estação de Faro a bater algum recorde de temperatura mínima para o mês de dezembro? 
Hoje não baixamos dos 18ºC.


----------



## lserpa (15 Dez 2015 às 00:51)

Após o vento forte, para as próximas horas será a chuva a atingir os Açores. Esta poderá ser pontualmente forte acompanhada de trovoada. Haverá também um aumento do vento, mas tudo dentro dos parâmetros do aviso amarelo. 
Já está no grupo ocidental e brevemente as células chegarão ao central.


----------



## Orion (15 Dez 2015 às 09:58)

A este ritmo, as escolas do G. Ocidental são as próximas a fechar:


----------



## Orion (16 Dez 2015 às 11:47)

Atualizando o que já escrevi anteriormente, o G. Ocidental deverá experienciar condições semelhantes às do G. Oriental. As ondas mais altas atingirão a costa oeste:











Não obstante a ligeira diferença na direção das ondas (oeste ao invés de sudoeste) novos danos podem ocorrer no flanco sudoeste da ilha:






Esta nova depressão deverá trazer um pouco de frio:






Nota ainda para a extensa duração da ondulação perigosa (>7 metros). Começa na madrugada do dia 18 e as ondas só baixam para alturas inferiores a 7 metros 24 horas depois, na madrugada do dia 19.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Dez 2015 às 09:58)

Vento forte para Sábado, muito provavelmente vai surgir aviso amarelo.

Rajadas máximas nos *80/85 km/h*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Dez 2015 às 16:12)

Boa frente que se aproxima do território no Sábado:







Chega fraca ao território mas ao menos chove:










E depois parece que temos uma sucessão de frentes:










O GFS continua a prever várias entradas de noroeste para o fim de semana e parece que se prolonga, infelizmente acompanhas de bastante vento, mas já é um cenário mais agradável em termos de precipitação. Felizmente também haverá uma ruptura do tempo quente!


----------



## james (17 Dez 2015 às 17:26)

E também, provavelmente, com alguma neve nas terras altas do Norte e Centro acima dos 1200 / 1400 metros.


----------



## qwerl (17 Dez 2015 às 17:35)

Também para a frente de Sábado:
Vento bastante forte, rajadas à volta dos 85/90km/h, talvez cheguem aos 100km/h em zonas mais expostas:






Entrada fria pós-frontal (Temperatura 850hpa de 1/2ºC por todo o Norte , um pouco menos frio no Centro e Sul) por todo o Domingo. Terras acima dos 1200/1400 deverá nevar, como já disse o nosso colega @james. Pelo menos esta entrada vai servir para varrer este calor anormal.






Mais para a frente os modelos mostram algumas frentes a atravessar o território, com uma frente jeitosa, principalmente para o Norte, dia 26, mas isso já não faz parte deste tópico.


----------



## Orion (17 Dez 2015 às 20:25)




----------



## TekClub (18 Dez 2015 às 22:42)

Storm Forecast
Valid: Sat 19 Dec 2015 06:00 to Sun 20 Dec 2015 06:00 UTC
Issued: Fri 18 Dec 2015 22:34
Forecaster: DAFIS

A level 1 was issued for Portugal mainly for excessive rainfall and severe wind gusts.

SYNOPSIS

The weather pattern in Europe is divided into 3 main parts. The Balkan States are under the influence of a dissipating cold pool, but also a shortwave trough will be found over the Adriatic Sea on Saturday with extremely low potential for any convective event. The West Mediterranean and Central Europe experience very high temperatures at 850hPa, with high geopotentials and mostly foggy conditions on the surface. Tomorrow the most western parts, thus Portugal, NW Spain, Ireland and the UK, will see some thunderstorms as a longwave trough is approaching, associated with a cold front on the surface. Better chances for DMC are forecast in Portugal. 

DISCUSSION

As the longwave trough is approaching from the Atlantic Sea, wind shear is increasing and temperatures at 500hPa of about -30°C trigger the formation of enough CAPE to feed some thunderstorms. Best overlap of wind shear and CAPE is found off the shore of Portugal, where MLCAPE is expected to reach values up to 1000 J/kg, left from the cold front but on shore the effective CAPE should be much less. Nevertheless, the presence of strong DLS in this unstable air mass with PW up to 30 mm, suggest an environment able to organize thunderstorms into clusters with the threat of excessive rainfall. Another supporting factor is that the level 1 area will be at the left exit of a mid-level jet streak. The winds at 850hPa are forecast to reach the 30 m/s, so we also expect some strong cells to mix some severe wind gusts down to the surface.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2015 às 22:53)

Ha hipótese de ocorrer trovoada amanha?
O GFS mete algum cape no litoral.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Dez 2015 às 23:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ha hipótese de ocorrer trovoada amanha?
> O GFS mete algum cape no litoral.


Também fiquei surpreendido pois não há muito CAPE...mas como já disseram, o CAPE não é tudo e já houve alturas em que não havia nada previsto e deu trovoada. Veremos...


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Dez 2015 às 00:08)

*Análise evento Sábado-Domingo*​*1. Pressão e Vento*

Uma depressão no Norte do Atlântico vai afetar Portugal Continental, não o núcleo em si, mas um prolongamento do mesmo que "toca" no nosso país.

A pressão atmosférica deve começar a descer rapidamente durante a manhã e tarde de Sábado, voltando a subir no Domingo com o afastamento da depressão e o retorno do anticiclone. A situação de vento vai ser complicada no Sábado, com rajadas de 45-50 km/h a afetar o litoral centro e 60-70 km/h a afetar o litoral norte. A parte da tarde deve ser a mais ventosa.

SÁB, 06H






SÁB, 12H






SÁB, 18H






DOM,00H






No Domingo retorna o vento fraco.










*2. Temperatura*

O tão aclamado frio deve chegar finalmente no Domingo, com o arrastamento do sistema quente para o interior, mas Sábado ainda podemos esperar temperaturas bem "altas".


















Na segunda-feira já podem esperar boas mínimas 

*3. Precipitação*

A frente fria deve atingir o território pelas 18h, que deverá percorrer o território até às 6h do dia seguinte e enfraquecer no seu percurso.














Atrás desta segue uma frente oclusa que chega por volta da meia-noite ao litoral e finaliza o seu percurso no final da tarde, quase colada à frente fria.














Depois disso pode-se esperar atividade pós-frontal, que como todos sabem, é muito imprecisa.










Parece que finalmente nesta "troca de estações" é que vemos uma mudança do padrão meteorológico. Acompanhem o tópico semanal!

Em relação à probabilidade de queda de neve e de ocorrência de trovoada, não é nula mas também não é elevada.


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2015 às 00:33)

estofex para amanhã


----------



## AMFC (19 Dez 2015 às 08:19)

Bom dia. Modelos às aranhas, tanto metem muita precipitação como a seguir a tiram quase toda. Já estou como o outro, ver para crer. Certo é que já vamos no terço  final de Dezembro e a chuva tem sido uma raridade neste outono primaveril.


----------



## Thomar (19 Dez 2015 às 10:39)

Previsão bastante interessante para o litoral norte:    

Previsão para sábado, 19.dezembro.2015

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA


*REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:*
Céu pouco nublado, tornando-se gradualmente muito nublado do
litoral para o interior a partir da manhã.
Períodos de chuva no litoral a partir do meio da tarde,
estendendo-se gradualmente às regiões do interior.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada no litoral a norte do
cabo Carvoeiro a partir da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando
moderado a forte (25 a 45 km/h) com rajadas até 90 km/h no litoral,
e forte a muito forte (40 a 65 km/h) com rajadas até 100 km/h nas
terras altas, diminuindo de intensidade para o final do dia.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Possibilidade de formação de geada em alguns locais do interior.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.

*REGIÃO SUL:*
Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, tornando-se gradualmente muito
nublado do litoral para o interior a partir da manhã.
Períodos de chuva fraca no litoral a norte de Sines a partir
do meio da tarde, estendendo-se gradualmente às regiões do
Alto Alentejo.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando
por vezes forte (até 45 km/h) no litoral oeste até final da
tarde e sendo forte (40 a 55 km/h), com rajadas até 70 km/h, nas
terras altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu pouco nublado, tornando-se gradualmente muito nublado
a partir do meio da manhã.
Períodos de chuva fraca a partir do meio da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante sul,
tornando-se moderado a forte (25 a 45 km/h), com rajadas
até 65 km/h, diminuindo de intensidade a partir do final da tarde.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu pouco nublado, tornando-se gradualmente muito nublado
a partir do início da manhã.
Períodos de chuva a partir do meio da tarde.
Vento moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) do quadrante sul, com
rajadas até 80 km/h, diminuindo de intensidade a partir do
final do dia.

_ESTADO DO MAR_
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de sudoeste com 2 a 3,5 metros,
passando a ondas de oeste com 4 a 5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 16/18ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1 a 1,5 metros,
aumentando para 2 a 2,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 18ºC

TEMPERATURAS MÍNIMAS E MÁXIMAS PREVISTAS:
PORTO - 16/20ºC
LISBOA - 11/20ºC
FARO - 12/20ºC

METEOROLOGISTA: Ângela Lourenço/Manuel Mendes
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

_Atualizado a 19 de dezembro de 2015 às 5:9 UTC


Fonte: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/_


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Dez 2015 às 14:58)

Nova saída do GFS, a frente oclusa só vai afetar o litoral norte.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Dez 2015 às 15:03)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Nova saída do GFS, a frente oclusa só vai afetar o litoral norte.


Onde é que viste essa saída?


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Dez 2015 às 00:52)

Tiagolco disse:


> Onde é que viste essa saída?


Desculpa, só vi agora . Nem precisas de saídas, basta ver no radar do IPMA agora, a frente já chegou ao Norte.


----------



## Orion (23 Dez 2015 às 13:34)

No GFS o frio mais severo foi ligeiramente cortado (em ambas as saídas). O frio do dia 25/26 continuará a afetar mais o G. Ocidental. Neve é uma possibilidade muito pequena.

Nos Açores, nas próximas 72 horas, irá passar uma depressão seguida pela formação de uma _cut-off_ por cima do arquipélago. A precipitação poderá ser o mais relevante:











A _cut-off _termicamente terá mais intensidade nos níveis médios e altos da atmosfera. A previsão do GFS é muito volátil porque assume uma faixa de humidade muito fina nos níveis médios na mesma altura (GFS 6z + 48 horas) portanto é pouco provável que seja modelada muito tempo da mesma forma:






A atmosfera tendencialmente com um LI positivo e um CAPE moderado a fraco deverá limitar a ocorrência de trovoada. A água precipitável moderada (a fraca) inibirá a ocorrência de aguaceiros mais intensos de forma generalizada:






Contudo, e por exemplo a 500 hPa, há muitos movimentos verticais (contribuindo isto para aguaceiros tendencialmente mais intensos). Estando em questão uma corrente de sul, a orografia no G. Oriental deverá arrancar mais alguma chuva. As eventuais granizadas dependerão das temperaturas da atmosfera (condições menos favoráveis no G. Oriental).

Desta vez, o flanco oeste poderá ser o mais ventoso:


----------



## Orion (23 Dez 2015 às 13:45)

O Hirlam também tem um cenário extremamente chuvoso mas para poupar espaço:












Dezembro do ano passado foi extremamente seco. A quebra na precipitação foi quase de +-85%. Dezembro deste ano certamente será mais chuvoso que a média (só se deve saber lá para Agosto do ano que vem. Não há boletins climáticos desde Julho). Não acho que tenha sido uma 'reposição' ou uma 'compensação'. Apenas acho que o anticiclone, na posição dos Açores, este ano está mais móvel. Porque até os rios atmosféricos contribuíram, e muito, para que o desastre hídrico não fosse maior.


----------



## Orion (25 Dez 2015 às 22:44)

Amanhã a ilha da Madeira estará em aviso amarelo para chuva. Ainda falta algum tempo e a previsão não é atualizada muito frequentemente mas pode chover alguma poeira também:


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Dez 2015 às 14:32)

O evento Domingo-Segunda vai trazer alguma chuva.

Mais um "alongamento" de uma depressão a sujeitar Portugal a vento e chuva.

Agora não tenho muito tempo, mas aconselho uma vista de olhos aos modelos, litoral norte espera maior parte da chuva como é costume. Teremos pelo menos 3 frentes!


----------



## lserpa (26 Dez 2015 às 14:37)

Mais precipitação forte a caminho dos Açores nas próximas 12horas, o GFS também modela para para dia 29 mais uma tempestade com rajadas superiores a 100km/h


----------



## AJJ (26 Dez 2015 às 20:15)

A previsão para Lisboa nos próximas 3 dias qual é ?


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Dez 2015 às 20:22)

AJJ disse:


> A previsão para Lisboa nos próximas 3 dias qual é ?


A partir de amanhã à tardezinha vai haver um agravamento do estado do tempo, trazendo chuva e talvez trovoada, até segunda feira à tarde. Para terça feira o tempo já melhora.


----------



## AJJ (26 Dez 2015 às 21:23)

Tiagolco disse:


> A partir de amanhã à tardezinha vai haver um agravamento do estado do tempo, trazendo chuva e talvez trovoada, até segunda feira à tarde. Para terça feira o tempo já melhora.



Pode-se esperar mesma quantidade de chuva que a Madeira e Açores ?


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Dez 2015 às 21:35)

AJJ disse:


> Pode-se esperar mesma quantidade de chuva que a Madeira e Açores ?


Talvez. A chuva poderá ser por vezes forte.


----------



## TekClub (26 Dez 2015 às 22:02)

Storm Forecast
Valid: Sun 27 Dec 2015 06:00 to Mon 28 Dec 2015 06:00 UTC
Issued: Sat 26 Dec 2015 11:56
Forecaster: TASZAREK

No threat levels have been issued.

SYNOPSIS and DISCUSSION

An extensive high with a lack of thermodynamic instability inhibits convective activity in the most of the Mediterranean area except a minor cold drop south of Sicily where an isolated weak thunderstorms are likely. A jet stream bordering cold and warm air masses stretches from Atlantic through British Isles, Baltic Sea and W Russia. A minor shortwave is forecast to pass through the Baltic Sea and Poland but almost absent thermodynamic instability will inhibit any organized convective activity. A long and extensive geopotential wave over the Atlantic moves eastward and in the end of a forecast period will be placed west of Iberian Peninsula and British Isles. Within this system, some isolated lightning activity is possible in the warm section of the trough and along the cold frontal over the marine areas. No severe convective storms are expected in the European domain.


----------



## lserpa (27 Dez 2015 às 14:58)

Os modelos continuam a modelar ventos muito fortes com rajadas entre 110 e os 120km/h para os Açores no dia 29, isto segundo o WFR. Desta vez será de quadrante SW.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2015 às 18:37)

Entretanto, a previsão do Estofex.







Forecaster: VAN DER VELDE

A level 1 was issued for W Ireland, Portugal and W Spain mainly for tornado chances.

SYNOPSIS

Between European high pressure and Atlantic low pressure, a southerly flow of relatively warm air is present from Spain to Iceland. An Atlantic cold front is arriving to the same region. There are two regions of interest. _*Warm surface air is advected from subtropical regions into Portugal and SW Spain ahead of the cold front, increasing the SBCAPE to 200-500 J/kg. In combination with 10-20 m/s 0-1 km shear and 0-3 km SREH enhanced over 150 m²/s², convection with an isolated tornado is possible, if the fragile CAPE materializes*. _
The low west of Ireland is the second focus, when its occlusion touches the west coast of Ireland between 19-23Z (GFS-12Z timing) and moves off to the north. 35 m/s deep layer shear and over 12 m/s 0-1 km would pass over western Ireland with steep mid level lapse rates overlapping the surface occlusion wrapped around the low. A band of high SREH is aligned with the occlusion. A field of 25 m/s mean low level winds surrounds the low. There is some chance of a tornado or convective severe wind gust.

Fonte: http://www.estofex.org/


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Dez 2015 às 18:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> Entretanto, a previsão do Estofex.



Acho que tendo em conta o que aí vem, esse nível 1 é um exagero. Mas veremos!


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2015 às 18:52)

Não sei se é exagero, no final vemos.
No passado dia 18 tambem apontavam para nivel 1, certamente que muitos de nós achámos um exagero, o que é certo é choveu torrencialmente e trovejou intensamente entre Ericeira e Mafra, por exemplo.


----------



## manelmeteo (27 Dez 2015 às 19:17)

Também me parece exagerado, não digo que localmente não possa haver uma chuvada ou uma trovoada forte, mas no geral é exagerado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Dez 2015 às 19:34)

Meteorologia é como o futebol, prognósticos só no fim do jogo 

O que é certo é que não é todos os anos que são previstos valores de CAPE superiores a 400 em Dezembro (Leiria, Lisboa e Setúbal). Mas como todos sabemos, CAPE não é tudo, portanto amanhã veremos o que realmente acontece.


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Dez 2015 às 19:43)

Linhas de instabilidade associadas á frente fria vão cruzar Portugal, assim, vai ser uma madrugada bastante ventosa . 
Carta rajadas de vento ( GFS ) para as 4h:






A "principal"  frente fria a entrar no NW  amanhã ( dia 28 ) por volta das 12h





As rajadas mais intensas devem ser registadas nessa hora , podem chegar aos 80 / 85Km/h no Litoral Norte e Centro:


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Dez 2015 às 19:50)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Meteorologia é como o futebol, prognósticos só no fim do jogo
> 
> O que é certo é que não é todos os anos que são previstos valores de CAPE superiores a 400 em Dezembro (Leiria, Lisboa e Setúbal). Mas como todos sabemos, CAPE não é tudo, portanto amanhã veremos o que realmente acontece.



O IPMA nem sequer lançou avisos para essas cidades. Só o litoral norte verá rajadas mais fortes.
De certeza que será um evento normalíssimo mas que trará a tão preciosa chuva. Com tanto marasmo que temos tido, este episódio é como ouro!


----------



## cfmm (27 Dez 2015 às 22:08)

Boas noites!

Andava com ideias de organizar uma viagem com a família ao Porto na terça feira, dia 29, mas estou a pensar adiar por causa da chuva. Quais são as vossas previsões? Vejo previsões diferentes em sites diferentes. 

Agradeço desde já


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Dez 2015 às 22:12)

cfmm disse:


> Boas noites!
> 
> Andava com ideias de organizar uma viagem com a família ao Porto na terça feira, dia 29, mas estou a pensar adiar por causa da chuva. Quais são as vossas previsões? Vejo previsões diferentes em sites diferentes.
> 
> Agradeço desde já


A chuva deverá ser pouca nesse dia, se ocorrer...


----------



## Vince (28 Dez 2015 às 07:56)

Storm Forecast
Valid: Mon 28 Dec 2015 06:00 to Tue 29 Dec 2015 06:00 UTC
Issued: Sun 27 Dec 2015 18:20
Forecaster: VAN DER VELDE

A level 1 was issued for W Ireland, Portugal and W Spain mainly for tornado chances.

SYNOPSIS

Between European high pressure and Atlantic low pressure, a southerly flow of relatively warm air is present from Spain to Iceland. An Atlantic cold front is arriving to the same region. There are two regions of interest. *Warm surface air is advected from subtropical regions into Portugal and SW Spain ahead of the cold front, increasing the SBCAPE to 200-500 J/kg. In combination with 10-20 m/s 0-1 km shear and 0-3 km SREH enhanced over 150 m²/s², convection with an isolated tornado is possible, if the fragile CAPE materializes. *
The low west of Ireland is the second focus, when its occlusion touches the west coast of Ireland between 19-23Z (GFS-12Z timing) and moves off to the north. 35 m/s deep layer shear and over 12 m/s 0-1 km would pass over western Ireland with steep mid level lapse rates overlapping the surface occlusion wrapped around the low. A band of high SREH is aligned with the occlusion. A field of 25 m/s mean low level winds surrounds the low. There is some chance of a tornado or convective severe wind gust.

http://www.estofex.org/​


----------



## lserpa (28 Dez 2015 às 10:07)

http://www.meteogalicia.es/datosred/modelos/wrf_arw_det/r0/00/anim_wrf_arw_det_d01_refacho_sfc.gif as últimas atualizações, quer do GFS e quer do WFR reduziram a velocidade do vento para os Açores. Agora, está previsto vento forte com rajadas de 120km/h grupo ocidental, 110km/h grupo central e 100km/h e por um período de tempo reduzido no grupo oriental. Naturalmente que nas terras altas estes valores serão superiores.


----------



## Orion (28 Dez 2015 às 14:34)

07:00 30 Dez; Temp. a 850 hPa:
















A pouca precipitação prevista:






E a temperatura positiva aos +-700 metros deverão dificultar muito a caída de neve:






Mas surpresas acontecem. E os pontos mais altos das ilhas são os locais mais prováveis para a queda de alguns flocos. Isto se o frio não for cortado até lá.

Já de vez deixo a previsão:



> Previsão para 4ª feira, 30.dezembro.2015
> 
> INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA
> 
> ...


----------



## qwerl (28 Dez 2015 às 16:01)

Parece que Quarta-feira vamos ser atingidos por outra frente que irá trazer alguma chuva e vento e que irá afetar especialmente a região Norte mas deverá atravessar o território todo, perdendo intensidade à medida que se desloca para sul. Como habitualmente, os maiores acumulados serão registados no Norte.














O vento também será forte antes e durante a passagem da frente, com rajadas que podem atingir os 70/80km/h, isto no Litoral Norte,:










Pós-frontal com pouca chuva mas a arrastar bastante frio, com a iso -1 presente em alguns locais do Norte






Mais para a frente, os modelos vão mostrando sucessivos sistemas frontais a varrerem o território, alguns deles bastante razoáveis, com o Norte a ser o mais beneficiado, mas isso já não faz parte deste tópico.


----------



## Orion (29 Dez 2015 às 11:37)

Atualizando a possibilidade de neve nos Açores... o IPMA já retirou da previsão:



> Previsão para 4ª feira, 30.dezembro.2015
> 
> INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA
> 
> ...



Nos outros modelos, há frio mas chuva nem tanta:











----











É esperar para ver se alguém das ilhas apanha alguns flocos.


----------



## Orion (29 Dez 2015 às 11:48)

Entre amanhã e 5ª feira deverá haver mais uma ciclogénese explosiva no Atlântico, cujos efeitos serão mais sentidos, novamente, no G. Ocidental:


----------



## james (29 Dez 2015 às 12:53)

A previsão atualizada do IPMA mostra que a frente de amanhã vai ter algum relevo no Norte:  períodos de chuva forte durante a tarde, vento com rajadas até 80 km / h e queda de neve acima dos 1200 m para a noite / madrugada de quinta.


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Dez 2015 às 17:19)

Grande constraste: 926 hPa sob a Islândia e 1047 hPa perto da Escandinávia






Boa chuvada para o Norte amanhã:


----------



## AnDré (29 Dez 2015 às 21:23)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Grande constraste: 926 hPa sob a Islândia e 1047 hPa perto da Escandinávia



Um enorme fluxo de sul, que fará com que o pólo norte tenha amanhã um dia de verão: (Temperaturas positivas a chegarem ao centro do Árctico).


----------



## Orion (29 Dez 2015 às 21:30)

AnDré disse:


> Um enorme fluxo de sul, que fará com que o pólo norte tenha amanhã um dia de verão: (Temperaturas positivas a chegarem ao centro do Árctico).



Para complementar:

*Record high Arctic temperatures in 2015 having 'profound effects' on region *

http://www.theguardian.com/world/20...-record-high-temperatures-diminishing-sea-ice

----

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/warming-arctic-sets-another-temperature-record/



> The average air temperature over Arctic land reached 2.3 degrees F (1.3 degrees C) above average for the year ending in September. That's the highest since observations began in 1900.


----------



## criz0r (29 Dez 2015 às 21:59)

Pois eu logo vi que essa injecção anormal de calor iria ter algumas consequências para o Árctico. Lá se vão "meia dúzia" de pequenos Icebergues..


----------



## stormy (29 Dez 2015 às 22:03)

Para dia 1 poderemos ter uma nova situação de chuvas fortes e trovoadas na região sul, com  a chegada de uma perturbação madura da frente polar, já em oclusão, que interage e reactiva uma antiga margem frontal deixada pela perturbação de amanhã dia 30.

Há condições para um bom evento pelo menos ao nivel da chuva nas regiões do sul...no norte a chuva está garantida mas não deverá haver dinâmica suficiente para gerar actividade robusta.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Dez 2015 às 00:10)

AnDré disse:


> Um enorme fluxo de sul, que fará com que o pólo norte tenha amanhã um dia de verão: (Temperaturas positivas a chegarem ao centro do Árctico).


----------



## Beric D (30 Dez 2015 às 11:36)

Seria uma boa prenda amanhã de manhã apanhar alguns flocos quando irei passar na A7 na serra da Lameira. A cota de neve andará nos 1200m e penso que a autoestrada atinge o pico a essa altitude. Sonhar ainda não paga imposto


----------



## james (30 Dez 2015 às 12:09)

Beric D disse:


> Seria uma boa prenda amanhã de manhã apanhar alguns flocos quando irei passar na A7 na serra da Lameira. A cota de neve andará nos 1200m e penso que a autoestrada atinge o pico a essa altitude. Sonhar ainda não paga imposto




Penso que não atinge tanto. Acho que o máximo é no Alvao e são cerca de 1000 metros.  Na Lameira é um pouco menos. 

Amanhã, não acredito muito que caia algum floco a essa altitude, mas no próximo fim de semana, é capaz de ser possível.


----------



## tozequio (30 Dez 2015 às 12:32)

Beric D disse:


> Seria uma boa prenda amanhã de manhã apanhar alguns flocos quando irei passar na A7 na serra da Lameira. A cota de neve andará nos 1200m e penso que a autoestrada atinge o pico a essa altitude. Sonhar ainda não paga imposto


Só a A24 atinge essa altitude, no troço entre Vila Real e Vila Pouca de Aguiar.


----------



## bartotaveira (30 Dez 2015 às 13:02)

tozequio disse:


> Só a A24 atinge essa altitude, no troço entre Vila Real e Vila Pouca de Aguiar.


Nesse local chega ao máximo de 1070m de altitude.


----------



## Beric D (30 Dez 2015 às 13:21)

tozequio disse:


> Só a A24 atinge essa altitude, no troço entre Vila Real e Vila Pouca de Aguiar.


Penso que aí atinge perto de 1050m... tinha ideia que na Lameira andava também por esse valor! ;-)


----------



## david 6 (30 Dez 2015 às 16:18)

tive a ver no google earth a A24 atinge 1081m e a A7 que também falaram ai o máximo que consegui achar foi 967m, não acredito muito que vá cair algum floco nestas duas zonas, GFS mete 1200 amanhã em Montalegre mas precipitação muito reduzida

na madrugada de dia 2 é que está mais generoso, mete cota a 1000m e com mais precipitação:


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Dez 2015 às 00:18)

Já para o dia 1 há uma ciclogénese prevista para o Golfo da Biscaia.
O vento deverá aumentar de intensidade, principalmente nas montanhas mais a norte, e a chuva poderá ser moderada a forte para a tarde\final do 1º dia do ano.


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Dez 2015 às 13:10)

Precipitação aumenta para Lisboa e parte do sul, saída das 06Z


----------



## Topê (31 Dez 2015 às 14:21)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Precipitação aumenta para Lisboa e parte do sul, saída das 06Z



Neste tipo de situações após um longo periodo anticiclonico, com o enfraquecimento das altas pressões e instalação da circulação zonal, é normal os modelos melhorarem as suas runs colocando mais percipitação, é o que estamos assistir actualmente.


----------



## huguh (31 Dez 2015 às 20:51)

a saída das 12h do GFS está excelente aqui para o Norte.. Segunda feira dia diluviano!
era bom que se concretizasse era


----------



## frusko (31 Dez 2015 às 20:57)

huguh disse:


> a saída das 12h do GFS está excelente aqui para o Norte.. Segunda feira dia diluviano!
> era bom que se concretizasse era


boa noite a cada comentário por favor ........


----------



## huguh (31 Dez 2015 às 21:31)

frusko disse:


> boa noite a cada comentário por favor ........



 não percebi


----------



## james (31 Dez 2015 às 21:36)

huguh disse:


> a saída das 12h do GFS está excelente aqui para o Norte.. Segunda feira dia diluviano!
> era bom que se concretizasse era



E vai concretizar - se com certeza,  no domingo e segunda teremos 2 belíssimos dias de chuva no Norte!


----------



## huguh (31 Dez 2015 às 22:23)

james disse:


> E vai concretizar - se com certeza,  no domingo e segunda teremos 2 belíssimos dias de chuva no Norte!



agora na saída das 18h ainda ficou melhor, domingo e segunda estão de topo!


----------

